# Raccrourcis siri sur homepod



## Tenzer (14 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

j'hésite à franchir le cap et à acheter un homepod (Le gros  )
Il y a quand même un point qui me bloque et pour lequel je ne trouve pas de réponse.

Le homepod est-il capable d’exécuter des raccourcis Siri utilisant une app externe.

Pour être plus clair:

J'utilise les racourcis siri pour allumer des ampoules/prises etc non compatible home kit.
(Via l'app Xiaomi qui permet d'ajouté des racourcis siri)
Je créé donc un scénario dans mon app xiaomi, par exemple un scénario qui allume toute mes ampoules du salon.
J'ai ensuite la possibilité d'ajouté un raccourcis siri sur cette automatisation que j'appel "allume la lumière du salon"
Ensuite je dis "dis siri allume la lumière du salon" et siri m'allume les lumières!

Ca marche parfaitement via mon téléphone.

La grande question est :

Est-ce que si j'achète un Homepod, il sera capable lui aussi d’exécuter ce racourcis qui de base est utilisé sur mon iphone?

C'est vraiment la chose qui me fera basculer entre achète ou pas, car j'ai énormément d'action que je fais via des racourcis siri sur des appareils qui ne sont pas de base compatible homekit 

merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Tenzer (18 Octobre 2020)

Tenzer a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'hésite à franchir le cap et à acheter un homepod (Le gros  )
> Il y a quand même un point qui me bloque et pour lequel je ne trouve pas de réponse.
> ...


Personne n’a d’info là dessus ?


----------



## Tenzer (18 Octobre 2020)

Tenzer a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'hésite à franchir le cap et à acheter un homepod (Le gros  )
> Il y a quand même un point qui me bloque et pour lequel je ne trouve pas de réponse.
> ...


Personne n’a d’info là dessus  ? :-(


----------



## StéphanH (21 Octobre 2020)

Tenzer a dit:


> Personne n’a d’info là dessus  ? :-(


Bonjour,
Oui, Siri peut lancer un raccourci qui va agir sur le HomePod.
J'ai de mon côté un raccourci "Réveil" qui, lorsque j'acquitte le réveil,  ouvre les volets, allume la lumière si le jour n'est pas encore levé ... et met FranceInfo sur les HomePod.
Tout marche presque bien ... j'ai beau lui dire de mettre FranceInfo, il met ... de la musique ...


----------



## lexaout85 (21 Octobre 2020)

Tenzer a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'hésite à franchir le cap et à acheter un homepod (Le gros  )
> Il y a quand même un point qui me bloque et pour lequel je ne trouve pas de réponse.
> ...


Salut Tenzer
personnellement j’ai deux homepods en stéréo et je l utilise essentiellement pour la musique, les films et la domotique car ma maison est totalement domotisé homekit
et donc oui je confirme que les raccourcis qui fonctionnent  avec ton iphone, fonctionneront avec le homepod


----------



## Tenzer (22 Octobre 2020)

StéphanH a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Oui, Siri peut lancer un raccourci qui va agir sur le HomePod.
> J'ai de mon côté un raccourci "Réveil" qui, lorsque j'acquitte le réveil,  ouvre les volets, allume la lumière si le jour n'est pas encore levé ... et met FranceInfo sur les HomePod.
> Tout marche presque bien ... j'ai beau lui dire de mettre FranceInfo, il met ... de la musique ...


Salut,
Merci pour la réponse, par contre dans ton cas, tes volets ou tes capteur de luminosité sont compatible HomeKit ? Ce que j’aimerais savoir c’est si des raccourcis utilisant des outils domotique non compatible HomeKit fonctionne également sur le HomePod?


----------



## StéphanH (22 Octobre 2020)

Ils ne sont pas compatibles. 
J’utilise HomeBridge sur un Docker (NAS symbology) pour pourvoir les piloter par Siri.


----------



## Tenzer (22 Octobre 2020)

StéphanH a dit:


> Ils ne sont pas compatibles.
> J’utilise HomeBridge sur un Docker (NAS symbology) pour pourvoir les piloter par Siri.


Ha parfait alors! Ça devrait donc passer chez moi sur mes raccourcis que j’ai créé depuis l’application Xiaomi!
Je pense que si ton téléphone est éteint les raccourcis ne marchent pas ?
Ils doit passer par l’iPhone pour exécuter les raccourcis qui utilisent une autre application.


----------



## StéphanH (22 Octobre 2020)

Effectivement iPhone et Apple Watch éteins , les raccourcis sur déclenchement ( lorsque je quitte la maison, lorsque je monte en voiture ...) ne fonctionnent pas. C’est normal !

Seules les commandes directes sur le HomePod fonctionnent (allume la lumière, le portail est il ouvert ...)


----------



## Tenzer (22 Octobre 2020)

StéphanH a dit:


> Effectivement iPhone et Apple Watch éteins , les raccourcis sur déclenchement ( lorsque je quitte la maison, lorsque je monte en voiture ...) ne fonctionnent pas. C’est normal !
> 
> Seules les commandes directes sur le HomePod fonctionnent (allume la lumière, le portail est il ouvert ...)


Ça marche merci beaucoup pour tes informations


----------

